
The Next Genocide - xiler
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/13/opinion/sunday/the-next-genocide.html
======
Amorymeltzer
There's a lot going on in this article. It's not bad per se, but I think the
connections being drawn here are tenuous at best. It ignores the general
hatred felt toward Jews in Germany (and Europe throughout history) and other
minority groups as a major factor in Nazi Germany. It also essentially amounts
to a modern-day Malthusian crisis, which while being valid perhaps does come
with its own baggage.

At any rate, L'shanah tovah.

